# Hobby Jobbies VI (Kitchen Duty - Stove Knobs)



## bretthl (Feb 25, 2019)

Cheap knobs for an old stove, stainless.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## bretthl (Feb 25, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Nice job



Thanks.  My wife actually approved them too because they match the cabinet hardware.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 25, 2019)

They look great.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 25, 2019)

This project, for me, would justify a few thousand $$ more in tools.


----------

